# Large New Ferry To Enter Service



## NS VIA FAN (Oct 10, 2008)

Marine Atlantic’s new “Atlantic Vision” will soon be entering service between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland and it’s one big boat!

It is the former Superfast IX (built: 2002) and until recently operated between Helsinki and Estonia.

Some specs:

203m (666') long

30,000 GT

Speed: 30.4 kn

530 cars

1000 passengers

196 cabins

Restaurants, Lounges and Spa

Marine Atlantic can trace it’s history back to Canadian National and once operated the railcar ferries to Newfoundland.

Here’s a link:

http://www.marine-atlantic.ca/en/index.asp


----------

